#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  интервью БГ для журнала "Йога"

## Ezh

Правда там о буддизме совсем немного. Но все ж таки сам БГ каким-то боком к буддизму относится:-)

http://www.aquarium.ru/documents/int.../interv10.html

----------


## Тера

Здравствуйте, Ezh!
А я слышала, что БГ в мусульманство ушел. Или это только слух?

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

> Здравствуйте, Ezh!
> А я слышала, что БГ в мусульманство ушел. Или это только слух?


Надо бы помолиться Буддам и Алаху, что-бы этот неЯВный слух стал явью на благо всех Мусульманствующих существ.

----------


## KELVIN

А я не поклонник БГ. Как-то с поддельным билетом на концерт БГ проникнуть пытался, не прокатило.  :Big Grin:  Денег не жалко но таков был план проверки силы благословений и защитника, методом удачи. :Wink:  Там всё равно imho народ высокопарный - не моя среда. Конечно же в тот день я потерял ключи от дома, что происходит со всеми, время от времени, у кого они есть. И неофит  :Wink:  оказался в клубе, где транскультура не оставляет в уме посетителя следов от положительных результатов тестирования запредельных сил воспетых БГ. Утром вернулся на место где могли быть ключи, поднял их(!!!). Такая история.

----------


## Сара

Если сами мусульмане признают, что настоящие враги у них буддхисты, то мусульман можно подпускать к буддхизму только после предварительного раскаяния, осознания своего неведения и принятия прибежища. Молиться Буддхам и аллаху может только совсем неведующее, что творит сознание.Можно помолиться за удаление его неведения, но опять же без его усилий итог может оказаться весьма плачевным для его сознания. Все же образование не вредит всем, в том числе и буддхистам. Сидеть на одном Судзуми, плода не получишь, тем более что по приезде домой Судзуми понял плачевность собств усилий по проповеди буддхизма в европе через книги и понял, что без прихода к учителю и тренинга недалеко уедешь от того места, где пребываешь.

----------


## Desha

Смотрел недавно такую передачу "Школа злословия" называется. Туда две видные тетечки приглашают всяких разных известных людей глумятся над ними, ну и над собой впридачу. Но с БГ там получился однозначный культ личности. Было предложение ввести в России специальную должность "мудреца страны", поскольку факты упорно свидетельсвовали, что даже министры ни с того ни с сего начинали перед ним отчитыватся.  :Smilie: 
 Одна из них спросила, что не понимает некоторых слов в его песнях, например, что значит слова: "ламы линии кагью", на что Гребенщиков дал разьяснения о сущетвующих ответвлениях тибетского буддизма.
Спрашивали о его отношениях с Пелевиным, на что он сказал что "мы с Витькой из одной пищеры", и не так давно обсуждали разницу в тибетском и корейском подходах. 
На вопрос приходилось ли БГ сталкиватся с плохими людьми, он по доброму так объяснил, что плохих людей не встречал совсем, видел много больных, но не плохих.

----------


## Саня

А мне удалось побывать на одном из концертов БГ. И показался он мне каким-то зажатым. Не то, что по телеку - раскрепощенный такой и уверенный. Но может это только впечатление такое сложилось...

А вот еще прикольная цитата из интервью с БГ

Журналист: - Говорят, Будды не переносят плохого запаха. Вы не боитесь их распугать дымом сигарет?
БГ: - Будды чрезвычайно бесстрашны. Их даже стаканом водки не испугаешь.

----------


## Даша

У А.К. Троицкого на Диверсанте Дейли была смешная публикация про то как Б.Г. и т.д. в презадминистрацию ходили.
Еще на сайте погода.ру в разделе БОГ(!!!!!) была публикация на тему:"Как Б.Г. к Саи Бабе ездил." Тоже весело. (Это насчет мусульманства.)
Т.Троицкий очень хорошо характеризует религиозную принадлежность Б.Г.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Какой он всё-таки родной и близкий мне человек... Столько совпадений в религиозных исканиях, то бишь в смене ярлычков... "Ехали мы ехали с горки на горку..."

----------


## Ирина

> Здравствуйте, Ezh!
> А я слышала, что БГ в мусульманство ушел. Или это только слух?


В начале мая говорили, что БГ собирается с друзьями в Киев на встречу с  Кармапой в августе.

----------


## Ezh

Ну не знаю, стоит ли сплетничать:-) С другой стороны судьба артиста такая, чтоб ему слушатели кости промывали, на то и артист... Я знаком с одним человеком, который работает периодически с группой Аквариум по вопросам гастролей. Он говорит что БГ конечно тянется так сказать к практике, но рок-н-рольный образ жизни мешает. То бросит пить и курить, хатха йогой по утрам занимается, то опять за старое. Но в Индию ездит довольно регулярно, в основном по святым местам всяким. Насчет мусульманства думаю прогон конечно. Но вот между буддизмом и индуизмом там похоже особой разницы не делается - любит вайшнавские бхаджаны и мантры индуисткие не менее уже увековеченных на диске тибетских. Творческая натура, в рамки не загонишь:-)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Творческая натура, в рамки не загонишь:-)


А нафига?  :Smilie:

----------


## Влад

> ...БГ конечно тянется так сказать к практике, но рок-н-рольный образ жизни мешает...
> Но вот между буддизмом и индуизмом там похоже особой разницы не делается - любит вайшнавские бхаджаны и мантры индуисткие не менее уже увековеченных на диске тибетских. Творческая натура, в рамки не загонишь:-)


"Рок'н'ролл - это и есть христианство!"(БГ).
Натура настолько творческая, что разницы вообще никакой не видит - рок'н'ролл, православие, буддизм, друиды, Ошо, Сай Баба, Харе Кришна...
Может, он и взаправду Большой Гуру :Wink:  ?

----------


## Aleksey L.

следите-ка за собой и Своей практикой ... 
руки прочь от Бг ) 

он простой человек как и мы с вами

----------


## Aufschnaiter

> Здравствуйте, Ezh!
> А я слышала, что БГ в мусульманство ушел. Или это только слух?


Слух. БГ в последнее время увлекается учением суфиев (о чем часто говорит в своих интервью), что не мешает ему исповедовать православие и практиковать буддизм.

----------

Хунг (16.04.2011)

----------


## Aufschnaiter

> "Рок'н'ролл - это и есть христианство!"(БГ).
> Натура настолько творческая, что разницы вообще никакой не видит - рок'н'ролл, православие, буддизм, друиды, Ошо, Сай Баба, Харе Кришна...
> Может, он и взаправду Большой Гуру ?


Взаправду :Smilie:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Нападки тем смешнее, чем очевиднее, что вы с БГ явно разные величИны.
Я, к примеру, тоже обожаю слушать бхаджаны, особенно когда готовлю что-нить на кухне. И что теперь? А еще слушаю сякухати, "Рык Ямы" и песни индейцев апачи. При чем здесь принадлежность личной практики? Вы явно предвзяты, да еще и по мелочи. Шэймон ю...

А, кстати, вам не приходило в голову разобраться в религиозно-практическом аспекте с пристрастием к Шопену и Рахманинову?...

----------


## куру хунг

Насколко мне известно БГ прдолжает встречаться Чокьи Нима Римпоче, по крайней мере в пршлом году во-время визита Чокьи Нима Римпоче в Питер, он там с ним встречался. Хочеться думат не из-за праздного интереса.

----------


## Бхусуку

Я как-то по делам встречался с БГ. Очень скромный и умный человек, знающий буддизм и с тёплым сердцем. БГ не пьёт алкоголь и собирался бросить курить. На ретрите Чоки Нима я тоже его видел - он старается держаться скромно, незаметно, сидит в конеце зала. 
Один его перевод книги "Нарисованное Радугой" чего стоит! Книга давно в раритете, стоит рублей 500 у букинистов, но востребована и актуальна. Может, кто-то догадается издать её вторым изданием?

----------


## Аньезка

Кстати, в последнем номере журнала "Йога" есть интервью с ламой Оле Нидалом (кому интересно). Рассказывает про взаимосвязь йоги с буддизмом, о своём злосчастном прыжке с парашютом, о сравнении западного буддизма и тибетского и вообще о себе. 

Сам журнал пафосен и дороговат, с рекламой йога-центров по 500 - 1000 руб. за одно занятие. (

----------


## куру хунг

Здорово, только при чём здесь БГ?

----------


## Аньезка

> Здорово, только при чём здесь БГ?


При журнале "Йога"!

Оле+куру=любовь  :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Я как-то по делам встречался с БГ. Очень скромный и умный человек, знающий буддизм и с тёплым сердцем. БГ не пьёт алкоголь и собирался бросить курить. На ретрите Чоки Нима я тоже его видел - он старается держаться скромно, незаметно, сидит в конеце зала. 
> Один его перевод книги "Нарисованное Радугой" чего стоит! Книга давно в раритете, стоит рублей 500 у букинистов, но востребована и актуальна. Может, кто-то догадается издать её вторым изданием?


На его офиц. сайте есть электронная версия в pdf-формате. Можно скачать.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Столько совпадений в религиозных исканиях, то бишь в смене ярлычков... "Ехали мы ехали с горки на горку..."


"Запряги-ка мне, Господи, коней Беспредела!" (с)  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> На его офиц. сайте есть электронная версия в pdf-формате. Можно скачать.


 Дима ,а ссылочку плиз.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Дима, а ссылочку плиз.


http://www.aquarium.ru:8080/misc/index.html

Enjoy!

----------


## Влад

> Нападки тем смешнее, чем очевиднее, что вы с БГ явно разные величИны.


Мне очень лестно, что Вы сравниваете меня с БГ, даже несмотря на то, что сравнение не в мою пользу. Значит, есть всё же что-то общее!



> Я, к примеру, тоже обожаю слушать бхаджаны, особенно когда готовлю что-нить на кухне. И что теперь? А еще слушаю сякухати, "Рык Ямы" и песни индейцев апачи. При чем здесь принадлежность личной практики?


Не буду перечислять то, что я слушаю (много места займёт). Я имел в виду не музыкальные пристрастия БГ, а именно его отношение к личной практике. Объясните, пожалуйста, как можно исповедовать сразу несколько религий? Вероятно, для этого надо быть святым (просветлённым, пробуждённым, Так Ушедшим и т.д.) Вот Вы, например, участвуете в литургии? Причащаетесь? Или, как некоторые участники форума, "выдавливаете из себя христианина"?



> А, кстати, вам не приходило в голову разобраться в религиозно-практическом аспекте с пристрастием к Шопену и Рахманинову?...


А что тут разбирать? Шопен был католик, а Рахманинов - православный.

И с чего Вы решили, что я нападаю на БГ???

----------


## Kamla

> Объясните, пожалуйста, как можно исповедовать сразу несколько религий?



Да можно.. уже много лет этим занимаюсь.. и ничего, святым для этого быть не объязательно. (по личному примеру гарантирую). Ригпа-то одна, (просьба палками не бить).
А вообще религия она как бы одна, религия означает-уровень, и это не значит что одна религия выше другой, а просто есть разные уровни понимания всего происходящего. 
Прошу прощения за вмешательство, вот перерыв на кофе, много энергии, итд.

----------


## Влад

Ваши бы слова да Богу в уши. К сожалению, лидеры всех традиционных конфессий считают иначе, подкрепляя свои слова соответствующими цитатами из канонических текстов. Ну как я приду в православный храм и скажу: "Я буддист и не принимаю идею Создателя, но хочу быть православным"? Да тут меня самого палками побьют!
"Йинг определяется как несозданное пространство, свободное от умозрений, в то время как ригпа - это наше "знание" этого пространства-основы". (Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче в переводе БГ).
В том всё и дело, что большинство людей не свободно от умозрений и ригпа знает лишь по книгам. Поэтому мой вопрос можно сформулировать и так: является ли БГ мастером Дзогчена, для которого не существует никакой двойственности?

----------


## woltang

В Корее в буддийском монастыре я видела как  рано утром приходили девушки монашки-католички  со своей наставницей слушать звон колокола ,так же посещали Дхарма-толк . В США проводятся ритриты совместны с буддийскими и христианскими монахами. ПРОтиворечия в нашей голове. Согласна с Камалой. 




> является ли БГ мастером Дзогчена, для которого не существует никакой двойственности?


ВОпрос конечно же адресован  к БГ?

----------

Паня (22.03.2013)

----------


## Kamla

> Ну как я приду в православный храм и скажу: "Я буддист и не принимаю идею Создателя, но хочу быть православным"?


А вас действительно мучает этот вопрос?

----------


## Грег

> Ваши бы слова да Богу в уши. К сожалению, лидеры всех традиционных конфессий считают иначе, подкрепляя свои слова соответствующими цитатами из канонических текстов.


А вы не слушайте лидеров всех традиционных конфессий (к тому же, не всех  :Smilie: ). Смотрите в суть! всех учений, а не на форму проявления, записанную в канонических текстах.



> Ну как я приду в православный храм и скажу: "Я буддист и не принимаю идею Создателя, но хочу быть православным"? Да тут меня самого палками побьют!


А это обязательно - демонстрировать прилюдно то, чем занимаешься?
Разве обязательно быть кем-то?
Зачем быть кем-то? Будьте никем - ни ЭТИМ, ни ТЕМ!
Или суть в том, чтобы ЭГО отождествляло себя с какой-либо группой?



> В том всё и дело, что большинство людей не свободно от умозрений и ригпа знает лишь по книгам. Поэтому мой вопрос можно сформулировать и так: является ли БГ мастером Дзогчена, для которого не существует никакой двойственности?


А зачем?  :Smilie: 
БГ проводит введения и учит учеников?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Я имел в виду не музыкальные пристрастия БГ, а именно его отношение к личной практике. Объясните, пожалуйста, как можно исповедовать сразу несколько религий?


Странная (для буддиста) объективированность ценностей Учения. Очень напоминает (просто по духу) учение протестантов (если ты богат, значит любим Богом). Ведь вы не можете знать, что именно исповедует БГ. Тем паче, в этом смысле вы не можете ни достоверно, судить, ни даже рассуждать. Думаю, даже просто разговора с БГ? на эту тему вам бы не достало для достоверности суждений. БГ, как всякий приличный человек, склонен считать (просто поверьте мне на слово как человеку, общавшемуся с ним) практику делом сугубо интимным, личным и не выказываемым наружу. Максимум, что вы можете вычислить, это выполняет ли БГ принцип "не навреди", остальное - настоящая тайна, и я очень рад за него в этом смысле. Просто вы склонны принимать за данные о его личной практике фразы из текстов его песен и интервью с ним. Но это, скорее, факты биографии художника. К слову, мой Учитель преспокойно посещает иногда по воскресеньям католическую мессу вместе с супругою и ничтоже не сомневается. У нет никаких проблем с идентичностью. Но это я к тому, что он и нам предлагает быть свободными, хотя прекрасно знает, что мы не великие Учителя Дзогчен. Но ведь это не повод для дополнительных ограничений в своей жизни...

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> В том всё и дело, что большинство людей не свободно от умозрений и ригпа знает лишь по книгам.


С большинством обстоит именно так, но ведь никто не мешает многим людям осознавать свою зависимость от суждений, даже если они не могут находиться в сосстоянии истинного созерцания долее нескольких секунд. Осознавание своих обстоятельств, понимание себя - это первичные ценности для йогина, а не следование обетам Учения как долгу. Отношение к Дхарме как к долгу - не йогическое в принципе. Но при этом я здесь не буду декларировать нечто специальное. Каждый следует своим Учителям, и я не делаю из этого проблему для себя. А за кого же мне еще в первую очередь отвечать?
Нет никакой объективной, независимо существующей Дхармы, относительно которой все судимы и весь мир двойственен. Вся Дхарма - всегда в чьих-то умах, и это многое определяет. Привычка судить и определять - сугубо сансарическая и вряд ли мы добьемся особождения с помощью нее, так что нет смысла вопрошать "А является ли он мастером Дзогчен?", подразумевая "а дозволено ли ему питать симпатии к другим религиям?". Никто не в состоянии диктовать человеку, каким ему быть, начиная от вкусовщины, конформизма, стадных правил и заканчивая религией, превращаемой в стадное правило, жесткое и злолюбивое. Мой Учитель как-то проявил (иногда кажется, что для таких, как мы) нормальную свободу в этом смысле, отказавшись исполнить наставление такого авторитета, как Кармапа 16-й. И оказался прав, а святой Кармапа оказался неправ, как показали годы. То ись и святые бывают неправы, фундаменталистам стоит подумать.

----------


## Aufschnaiter

Исповедование нескольких религий - вещь естественная на востоке, но почему то вызывающая резкое неприятие у людей с западным менталитетом. В Китае верущий может посещать и буддийский и даосский храмы и при этом исповедовать еще и конфуцианство. И это он считает вполне нормальным и естестественным. В Японии люди одновременно исповедуют синтоизм и буддизм и чувствуют себя вполне комфортно. Во Вьетнаме многие умудряются совмещать буддизм с местными верованиями и католицизмом. В Корее 40% граждан во время переписи населения в качестве своего вероисповедания наряду с буддизмом указали христианство.  В Бурятии до революции в селах жители могли поочередно ходить за советом к ламе, батюшке и шаману. И никого это не смущает. Если БГ находит способ совместить буддизм и православие - молодец, флаг ему в руки! К чему эти нападки? Если я или вы не видим возможности к этому... Ну чтож это наша беда (или счастье). Каждому свое.

----------


## Ersh

Это "исповедывание нескольких религий" - на самом деле не исповедование ни одной из них, а точнее говоря - обычное язычество. Это не буддийская вера в Четыре Благородные Истины, Три Драгоценности, Благородный Восьмеричный Путь, и даже не в Святую Троицу, а вера в пантеон божков, одного из которых почему-то зовут Будда. А другого - Иисус Христос.
Подобнаа вера - это что угодно, только не Путь избавления от страданий, ни себя, ни на благо всех живых существ.

----------


## Alert

Да, в Калмыкии тоже очень распостранена подобная вера. Даже официальные лица так и говорят: посетили хурул, помолились господу Будде.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Мы можем только гадать, во что или в кого верит БГ, скорее всего, он верит только в себя. 

Но коль скоро он – человек творческий, ему будет тесно в рамках какой-то одной из религий. Нелегко всё время петь только про Господа Иисуса, Будду, Сатья Бабу, Брахму, Вишну, Кришну и т.д. Таким образом, он черпает материал для своих песен из многих источников (имхо).

----------


## Влад

Спасибо всем, кто откликнулся.
Уважаемый Нанзед Дордже! Мне кажется, что Вы несколько отклоняетесь от темы. Я говорю не о том, может ли буддист посещать христианский храм (я посещаю) или испытывать симпатии к другим религиям (я испытываю). Посещение храма и исповедание веры - совсем не одно и то же. Ваш Учитель, к примеру, вряд ли проходил таинство крещения и вряд ли крестил детей своих учеников (в отличие от Бориса Борисовича). Конечно, я не знаю ничего о его практике, но теорию он проповедует постоянно - например, на Радио России (классная, кстати, передача). Теория примерно такова: "Всё едино, а моя религия - музыка". Мне очень хочется поверить, что перед нами воплощение Миларепы (без иронии), но какие-то злые духи мешают.
 Совместные богослужения католиков и буддистов говорят лишь о деградации христианства на Западе. Почему-то меня это вовсе не умиляет. От подобных союзов часто рождаются уродцы - жёсткие и злолюбивые. Типа секты Муна и Аум Синрикё.

----------


## Влад

> Исповедование нескольких религий - вещь естественная на востоке


В Тибете это совсем не было естественно. Возможно, теперь будет - под влиянием китайских братьев.
Кстати, если китаец или японец поклоняется статуе Будды, это ещё ни о чём не говорит. На эту тему есть прекрасный рассказ Акутагавы Рюноскэ - "Усмешка богов".

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Мне очень хочется поверить, что перед нами воплощение Миларепы (без иронии), но какие-то злые духи мешают.


Ну так и боритесь со своими злыми духами", причем здесь БГ? Он не проповедник, на радио он выступает как культуртрегер, не более того. 




> Совместные богослужения католиков и буддистов говорят лишь о деградации христианства на Западе. Почему-то меня это вовсе не умиляет. От подобных союзов часто рождаются уродцы - жёсткие и злолюбивые. Типа секты Муна и Аум Синрикё.


Далай-лама думает иначе, и его толерантность мне более понятна. А уродцы здесь вообще не рождаются, здесь отсутствуют необходимые "союзы". Такие уродцы рождаются в головах людей, где демон гордыни трахается с демоницей сомнения.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Цитата:
> Исповедование нескольких религий - вещь естественная на востоке  
> 
> В Тибете это совсем не было естественно. Возможно, теперь будет - под влиянием китайских братьев.
> Кстати, если китаец или японец поклоняется статуе Будды, это ещё ни о чём не говорит. На эту тему есть прекрасный рассказ Акутагавы Рюноскэ - "Усмешка богов".


Вы давно были в Тибете (Китае, Японии)? В Тибете очень распространены контакты мирян одновременно с бонскими и буддийскими священниками. Если вы все же были в Тибете, я скажу вам точно, где такая вещь - обычное дело, - в районе монастыря Гумбум, в месте рождения Цонкапы, но думаю, это не единственное место, в труднодоступных горных районах, где бонские ламы еще есть и немало, это тоже бывает). Про Китай и Японию все уже сказано, и Акутагава - не аргумент, это просто его художественные мыслеформы, как, например, трудно увидеть реальных монахов в романе "Золотой храм" известного гомосексуалиста и писателя Юкио Мисима. Уж не взыщите, Восток более толерантен, чем Запад. Специфика.

----------


## Kamla

> Это "исповедывание нескольких религий" - на самом деле не исповедование ни одной из них, а точнее говоря - обычное язычество. Это не буддийская вера в Четыре Благородные Истины, Три Драгоценности, Благородный Восьмеричный Путь, и даже не в Святую Троицу, а вера в пантеон божков, одного из которых почему-то зовут Будда. А другого - Иисус Христос.
> Подобнаа вера - это что угодно, только не Путь избавления от страданий, ни себя, ни на благо всех живых существ.



Собственно таким образом можно и нынишний буддизм охарактерезовать как монотеизм, или идолопоклонничество. И тогда он не будет отличен от христианства, или индуизма. За исключением 4-х благородных конечно. Поэтому не будем о грустном..

И вообще, что значит "исповедование нескольких религий"?  Суть в том, что это может быть прямое взаимодействие с эгрегорами (каналами, или линиями передач, как принято называть в ламаизме). В этом случае не вижу никакой проблемы, так как в первую очередь человек взаимодействует с "субстанцией", а не с атрибутами. Что в случае творческих людей как БГ.

----------


## Влад

> Вы давно были в Тибете?


Могу задать встречный вопрос: а Вы точно знаете, каким был Бон до прихода буддизма в Тибет? Гелугпа говорят одно, Намкхай Норбу - другое... Не берусь судить. Кроме того, во время борьбы между этими религиями замочили двух царей (и, как я подозреваю, массу народу помельче).
 Продолжаю тупо долбить ту же тему, на этот раз чисто с практической точки зрения: поможет ли принятие христианства зародить Бодхичитту? Или: приводит ли причастие к переживанию Ясного Ума? Если да, то следует немедленно креститься, если нет - то зачем? Конечно, лучше было бы задать этот вопрос Борису Борисычу, но у меня такой возможности нет, поэтому обращусь к участникам форума. Есть у кого-нибудь личный опыт?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> ...Поможет ли принятие христианства зародить Бодхичитту?


Относительную - вне всякого сомнения. Соответствующий опыт имеется.  :Smilie:  Если человек не готов к восприятию Дхармы, заповедь "любите друг друга" для начала вполне подойдёт (насколько сами христиане её помнят и понимают - другой вопрос). Не всем же стройными рядами идти принимать Прибежище... У всех людей разная карма, разные интересы и "духпотребности".  :Smilie:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Могу задать встречный вопрос: а Вы точно знаете, каким был Бон до прихода буддизма в Тибет?


Есть опыт сравнительного исследования не торлько писаний гелугпинских фундаменталистов и книг Намкая Норбу Ринпоче, но и первоисточников бон вместе с объяснениями Учителей бон. Все показывает на то, что Намкай Норбу Ринпоче прав. Кстати, в бон естьт нетронутые (то не нуждавшиеся в "шифровке") передачи - например, Шанг Шунг Ньен Гьюд, Ма гьюд и еще ряд огромнейших циклов. Многие циклы практически утеряны, так5ие как Цо и Вал, хотя и не полностью. Но вот что интересно: почему эти практики сохранились в большем объеме в самом буддизме (и в гелугпа, ксткати, весьма и весьма), нежели в бон. Хотя это явно не сарма в ее гладко-причесанном виде (который опять же не всегда таков). 

Итожу: многое позволяет с уверенностью говорить о сохранении важнейших циклов практик бон. То есть (отвечая на вопрос) по ним можно говорить о  том, каким был бон до прихода буддизма.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Кроме того, во время борьбы между этими религиями замочили двух царей (и, как я подозреваю, массу народу помельче).


Мочили и внутри гелугпа, даже в нашей родной почти (мне) Бурятии, так что есть ли смысл выставлять это как критерий оценки учений?

----------


## Влад

В любом случае, все сходятся на том, что Бон и буддийская тантра не так уж далеки друг от друга, поэтому тибетцам и не требуется особая толерантность. Что же касается главного вопроса, то ответ нашёлся в другом треде http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=7151&page=2. Цитирую:
"Я просто привел примеры наиболее известных ошибок. И то лишь потому, что придерживаюсь мнения своих Учителей о том, что не нужно ни с чем смешивать Учение, переданное нам. Оно в этом не нуждается, а если в этом нуждаемся мы, то стоит разобраться с самими собой, зачем нам это? Я вас уверяю, ни разу не слышал внятных объяснений, зачем, а это говорит об отсутствии осознанности."
Такой ответ мне понятен и полностью меня устраивает.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А никто и не предлагает "смешивать"...

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> К слову, мой Учитель преспокойно посещает иногда по воскресеньям католическую мессу вместе с супругою и ничтоже не сомневается. У нет никаких проблем с идентичностью.


По-моему, "посещать иногда по воскресеньям католическую мессу вместе с супругой" - это одно, а исповедовать христианство - совсем другое.

Какое христианство может остаться у человека после принятия Прибежища?
Не понимаю я таких раскладов.

И главное: зачем нужна какая-то другая религия, если есть совершенная Дхарма? А чтобы "с родителями за пасхальным столом посидеть", грубо говоря, не нужно быть христианином.

UPD: оказывается, до меня все уже сказали.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Спор в трех последних постах продолжен в непонятном в смысле цели направлении. Вы не можете изначально знать, исповедует ли БГ многоконфессилональность или же занимается элементарным культуртрегерством как известный художник, но почему-то уже дискутируете, как будто знаете ответ на этот вопрос. Мне это представляется:

- логической ошибкой;
- передергиванием в силу субъективной обусловленности;
- проявлением невнимания к собственной речи и ходу мысли.

Это варианты, но странен на форуме любой из них, особенно если настаивать на одном и том же, не внимая аргументам... Я более не общаюсь в этом треде...

----------


## Aufschnaiter

> Это "исповедывание нескольких религий" - на самом деле не исповедование ни одной из них, а точнее говоря - обычное язычество. Это не буддийская вера в Четыре Благородные Истины, Три Драгоценности, Благородный Восьмеричный Путь, и даже не в Святую Троицу, а вера в пантеон божков, одного из которых почему-то зовут Будда. А другого - Иисус Христос.
> Подобнаа вера - это что угодно, только не Путь избавления от страданий, ни себя, ни на благо всех живых существ.


Использование термина "язычество" в данном контексте не совсем верно, так как данным термином иудео-христианские религии обозначают все религии не исповедующие учение Авраама. В том числе и буддизм, который как раз язычеством с точки зрения иудео-христианского мира и является. А в буддизме вообще отсутствует такой термин как "язычество". Если же Вы имеете в виду язычество как анимализм, тотемизм итп, то оно ничего общего не имеет с исповедованием сразу нескольких мировых религий одновременно. Ни по форме, ни по содержанию. 
От себя добавлю еще раз: мне тоже трудно представить как БГ совмещает исповедование всех религий. Но раз это ему удается, значит молодец! Возможно я, и другие, кто не представлет как возможно такое совмещение просто не достигли нужного уровня. А возможно, это БГ не достиг уровня своих аппонетов. Я не знаю. Но ясно одно, БГ живет в гармонии с собой, чего, к сожалению, не хватает многим из нас.

----------


## Ersh

> Но раз это ему удается, значит молодец!


Конечно, если поставить целью именно  совмещение нескольких религий.




> Я не знаю. Но ясно одно, БГ живет в гармонии с собой, чего, к сожалению, не хватает многим из нас.


Для БГ его религия - это его творчество. От того и гармония. Его творчество всегда строилось на смешивании различных контекстов, и это не исповедывание религии, а такая игра контекстами, которая, конечно, к будийской практике имеет мало отношения.
А так - мне нравится творчество БГ, особенно раннее.

----------


## Aufschnaiter

2 Ersh

Мне тоже нравится творчество БГ.  Здесь я с Вами солидарен : )

----------


## Anansy

2 раза брал интервью у БГ, когда он приезжал с концертами в мой город. Впечатления только положительные. Без понтов, но с чувством собственного предназначения и позиции в обществе и музыке.

Согласен с Ersh: действительно, главная религия для такого человека - может быть только творчество. За что ему большой-большой респект!

----------


## Максим Баклаков

Разве может бодхисатва делать больше чем делает БГ?
Его творчество, не просто художественное - оно творящее: просвещающее (столько интересного и полезного узнал, читая тексты, на которые он ссылается прямо или косвенно в своих песнях), успокаивающее, несущее благо.

А разве может бодхисатва не быть буддистом? Или может...

----------


## Иван

Год назад купил два МР3 диска БГ. Поставил,выбрал наугад песню.Оказалась "Туман над Янцзы". Сколько там всего: Дао Дэ Цзин, католик, шаман, суфий, йог, династия Тань и даже Арбатская пьянь. Но в тоже время чувствуется,что все это взято не из эзотерического словаря и не для того чтобы блеснуть эрудицией.Чувствуется искренний глубокий поиск.  БГ много говорит про разные учения,религии, но на мой взгляд в нем доминирует буддийский йогин. И еще как думаете, заходит ли сюда сам БГ?

----------


## Zom

> Чувствуется искренний глубокий поиск. БГ много говорит про разные учения,религии, но на мой взгляд в нем доминирует буддийский йогин.


Возможно я не прав, но насколько я понял со слов Бориса Борисовича - он ничего *глубоко* не ищет. Его просто "несет по руслу" и он выбирает для себя то, что ему кажется нужным =)




> И еще как думаете, заходит ли сюда сам БГ?


Сильно сомневаюсь =)
У него и так жизнь насыщенная =)

----------


## Денис

БГ конечно замечательный музыкант, но такие перепряжки с религии на религию только отвлекают от настоящей практики.

----------


## Agata

> Разве обязательно быть кем-то?
> Зачем быть кем-то? Будьте никем - ни ЭТИМ, ни ТЕМ!
> Или суть в том, чтобы ЭГО отождествляло себя с какой-либо группой?
> 
> А зачем?



полностью согласна!
респект!  :Wink:

----------


## Aufschnaiter

> Год назад купил два МР3 диска БГ. Поставил,выбрал наугад песню.Оказалась "Туман над Янцзы". Сколько там всего: Дао Дэ Цзин, католик, шаман, суфий, йог, династия Тань и даже Арбатская пьянь. Но в тоже время чувствуется,что все это взято не из эзотерического словаря и не для того чтобы блеснуть эрудицией.Чувствуется искренний глубокий поиск.  БГ много говорит про разные учения,религии, но на мой взгляд в нем доминирует буддийский йогин. И еще как думаете, заходит ли сюда сам БГ?


Думаю, он даже в гостевую книгу у себя на сайте редко загдядывает :Smilie:   Вообще, в песнях БГ, имхо, в разные периоды творчества доминировали разные мотивы. Дзен, кельтские верования, православие, тибетский буддизм, даосизм. Есть четко выраженный "православный период" - с 92 по 96 гг. "Русский альбом", "Кострома мон амур", "Навигатор", "Снежный лев", альбомы с кельтской тематикой - "Дети декабря" (1985г). Ну и, естественно, практически во всех альбомах буквально "разлит" буддизм - дзен, тибетский и даосизм (в частности доктрина у-вэй).

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

В начале "православного периода" БГ уже сидел на пхове у Оле Нидала, и почти все песни с "Русского альбома" пел на импровизированном концерте в конце курса. "Кострома мон амур" начинается со стёбной "Русской нирваны", сочинённой на той же пхове ("Ой, ламы линии кагью, до чего ж вы хороши!" ). На обложке "Снежного льва" соответственно названию изображён буддийский снежный лев, да ещё срисованный с натуры - во время очередного визита у Чокьи Нима Ринпоче. Если всё это "православный период", считайте меня коммунистом.

А в "Русском альбоме" не православие ("Волки да вороны" чего стоит!), а русское народное христианство.

----------


## Aufschnaiter

> В начале "православного периода" БГ уже сидел на хпове у Оле Нидала, и почти все песни с "Русского альбома" пел на импровизированном концерте в конце курса. "Костром мон амур" начинается со стёбной "Русской нирваны", сочинённой на той же пхове ("Ой, ламы линии кагью, до чего ж вы хороши!" ). На обложке "Снежного льва" соответственно названию изображён буддийский снежный лев, да ещё срисованный с натуры - во время очередного визита у Чокьи Нима Ринпоче. Если всё это "православный период", считайте меня коммунистом.
> 
> А в "Русском альбоме" не православие ("Волки да вороны" чего стоит!), а русское народное христианство.


Ух ты "русское народное христианство". Не знаю что это такое. Думаю и БГ тоже не знает.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   Ну уж коли Вам так будет угодно приклеивайте такой ярлык. Кстати загляните на сайт БГ. Там выложены чудотворные православные иконы. *Православные*, а не какие то там непонятные "христианские народные".
PS "Сидение на пхове" не мешало БГ активно ездить в Троице-Сергиеву лавру и встречаться там с местными старцами. Так что я скорее посчитаю коммунистом Вас, нежеле БГ ортодоксом от буддизма.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Я не считаю БГ ортодоксом от буддизма. А русское народное христианство - явление, прекрасно известное любому, кто серьёзно занимался изучением русской культуры. Прочтите "Соловки" или "Погорельщину" Клюева - там и лестовок, и православных икон навалом, и Богородица - но с православием в узком смысле церковной ортодоксии это миропонимание не имеет ничего общего, кроме внешнего языка.

Осмелюсь сказать (начитавшись интервью БГ), что православным он никогда и не был. Был именно "русским народным христианином",  :Smilie:  очарованным эстетикой православия, но не его этикой и догматикой.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Извините за офф-топ, а БГ зарегился на БФ ?
Кто возьмет такую миссию и пригласит его сюда?

ТЫ ЗАРЕГИЛСЯ НА БФ  /  (с) Ты записался в добровольцы /

----------


## Юлия Селина

Ух, какая дискуссия разгорелась! А БГ-то многих цепляет!.. А мне безразлично, какой он "религиозной ориентации". Я была на его концерте, во время раздачи автографов стояла в метре от него и подтверждаю: от него действительно "сияние исходит". А это главное. По-моему...  :Confused:

----------


## Юань Дин

Прочитал это интервью БГ. Поступает он правильно - идет по жизни туда, где интересно. Никакой статики и ограничений. Свобода от любых теорий.

----------


## Иван

> Извините за офф-топ, а БГ зарегился на БФ ?
> Кто возьмет такую миссию и пригласит его сюда?
> 
> ТЫ ЗАРЕГИЛСЯ НА БФ  /  (с) Ты записался в добровольцы /


  Ну что приглашал кто нибудь?  Врятли наверно...  Но судя по одному интервью интернет не последнее место занимает у БГ. Там про музыку шла речь. Гребенщиков говорил, что каждое утро с такого по такой час сидит в интернете,открывает для себя новые групы(интервью вроде 2003 года). Если так,то буддийские сайты он не должен был пройти стороной.

----------


## Иван

Слышал кто альбом "Притчи Графа Диффузора"(1974)? Я нет,но читал весьма лестные отзывы о нем,как о лучшем альбоме "доисторического" Аквариума.

----------


## Поляков

> Слышал кто альбом "Притчи Графа Диффузора"(1974)? Я нет,но читал весьма лестные отзывы о нем,как о лучшем альбоме "доисторического" Аквариума.


Качайте - http://aquarium.lipetsk.ru/MESTA/mp3...bums/index.htm. Здесь весь Аквариум. Совыершенно легально. Смотрите "Альбомы 70-х".

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

"Песни А.Вертинского" особенно хороши. :Smilie: 
Исполнение почти не уступает оригинальному. 

"Я не знаю зачем..." ("То, что я должен сказать") удивительно исполнено! (бонус №2).

----------


## Поляков

> "Песни А.Вертинского" особенно хороши.
> Исполнение почти не уступает оригинальному. 
> 
> "Я не знаю зачем..." ("То, что я должен сказать") удивительно исполнено! (бонус №2).


В каком-то интервью БГ рассказывал, что у него даже мысли не было записывать этот альбом. Типа песни для друзей пел и все. Его долго уговаривали, а потом сделали предложение, от которого он не смог отказаться - новый автомобиль Volvo за запись. Глупо было отказываться.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Хорошо, что не отказался. Замечательно спел! Всё-таки качество записей самого Вертинского оставляет желать лучшего, восприятие уже не то, а тут эти песни будто заново родились...

----------


## Вова Л.

Да и вправду "Песни Вертинского" - класс. Хотя, то ли БГ какие-то песни слишком грустные выбрал, то ли исполнил так жаластливо, но после прослушивания этого альбома у меня создалось впечетление, что Вертинский из депресняка не вылазил. Я потом еще скачал оригинальные записи вертинского - как-то повеселее выглядит.

----------


## Иван

Совсем недавно узнал,что собой представляет "Вавилон" в песне Гребенщикова.(....и это место,это Вавилон; не вижу смысла ругаться со мной,ругайся со своей женой.....).Это на языке растаманов прагматическая социально-политическая система,основанная на западной материалистической культуре.  У Летова тоже есть: //  Однажды утром в Вавилоне пошел густой снег //.

----------


## Шавырин

Господа!Того кого Вы называете Б.Г. НЕ СУЩЕСТВУЕТ!Это просто голограмма.Есть МАХА ГУРУ!Старый сверхтяжелый.
Спасибо В Вышних,что я родился русским.
Все Блага!Гошшо!
СпасиБО что Вы есть!

----------


## Эники Беники

БГ сильно бы смеялся, почитав эту тему. Мы все сынки перед ним со всеми нашими практиками  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

Борис Гребенщиков: «Всё, что мы делаем, имеет отражение в разных мирах…»

----------

Zom (24.03.2010), Сергей А (25.03.2010), Чиффа (24.03.2010)

----------


## Denli

Друзья, разве вам мало наставлений от ваших учителей? Может не стоит тащить на БФ всяческую шизотерическую муть всяческих шизотиериков?

----------

Буль (24.03.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

> Друзья, разве вам мало наставлений от ваших учителей? Может не стоит тащить на БФ всяческую шизотерическую муть всяческих шизотиериков?


Одним свойственно мыслить самостоятельно, другим - сидеть в "коконе своего гуру".
А навешивать ярлыки на людей, которые отличаются от Вас, не есть благо.

----------

Aion (24.03.2010), Joy (17.10.2010), Сергей А (25.03.2010)

----------


## Zom

БГ - интересная и мудрая во многом личность, к тому же он примечателен тем, что "вернулся в сансару через чёрный ход" (с) Б.Бодхи - то есть в конечном счёте с помощью своих духовных изысканий и практик (в том числе и буддийских), он устранил из жизни все грубые страдания, посчитав это окончательным и вечным счастьем. По крайней мере у меня именно такое ощущение сложилось из всех его интервью, в том числе и из приведенного Аионом двумя сообщениями выше. Человек полностью доволен существованием.

----------

Bob (25.03.2010), Joy (17.10.2010), Аминадав (24.03.2010), Сергей А (25.03.2010), Чиффа (24.03.2010), Шавырин (26.03.2010)

----------


## Aion

> У меня могут быть какие угодно цитаты из кого угодно. Я за это извиняться не буду. Я использую те слова, которыми я пользуюсь в жизни. Я не собираюсь согласовывать свою песню с комитетом по охране авторских прав, потому что я не признаю авторских прав. И все мои песни могут любыми людьми расхищаться, как им это нравится, потому что мы все звенья одной цепи. Те, кто знают, как пишутся песни, знают, что это естественный процесс. У всей музыки – один источник. 
> 
> Наша жизнь с точки зрения БГ


...

----------


## Denli

Вот еще кое-что с точки зрения великого пополиза... тьфу... музыканта http://www.gazeta.spb.ru/385338-0/

----------

Tseten (17.10.2010), Кузьмич (18.10.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

Всем снятся сны, но не многие могут рассказать о них в СМИ.

----------

Aion (17.10.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> Вот еще кое-что с точкки зрения пополиза... тьфу... музыканта


Ну это же очевидный стёб. Плыли через коммунальные квартиры.

----------


## Dondhup

> БГ - интересная и мудрая во многом личность, к тому же он примечателен тем, что "вернулся в сансару через чёрный ход" (с) Б.Бодхи - то есть в конечном счёте с помощью своих духовных изысканий и практик (в том числе и буддийских), он устранил из жизни все грубые страдания, посчитав это окончательным и вечным счастьем. По крайней мере у меня именно такое ощущение сложилось из всех его интервью, в том числе и из приведенного Аионом двумя сообщениями выше. Человек полностью доволен существованием.


При всем уважении к БГ и его музыке он любит то что мои друзья буддисты иначе как "шизотерика"не называют взять того же Саи бабу.

----------


## Denli

> Всем снятся сны, но не многие могут рассказать о них в СМИ.


У многих возникает соблазну полизать попу начальству, но далеко не каждый, у кого соблазн возник, так делает: у большинства все-таки брезгливость оказывается сильнее...

Врпочем, большинство пополизов все-таки стесняются НЕ делать это прилюдно. Так что в одном Борису Борисовичу не откажешь: он не лицемер. Открыто признался: "Да, лижу".

----------


## Шавырин

> У многих возникает соблазну полизать попу начальству, но далеко не каждый, у кого соблазн возник, так делает: у большинства все-таки брезгливость оказывается сильнее...
> 
> Врпочем, большинство пополизов все-таки стесняются делать это прилюдно. Так что в одном Борису Борисовичу не откажешь: он не лицемер. Открыто признался: "Да, лижу".


Странные слова Вы говорите...

----------


## Aion

> У многих возникает соблазну полизать попу начальству, но далеко не каждый, у кого соблазн возник, так делает: у большинства все-таки брезгливость оказывается сильнее...
> 
> Врпочем, большинство пополизов все-таки стесняются НЕ делать это прилюдно. Так что в одном Борису Борисовичу не откажешь: он не лицемер. Открыто признался: "Да, лижу".


Кто ярой ненавистью пышет,
о людях судя зло и резко -
пусть аккуратно очень дышит,
поскольку злоба пахнет мерзко.
*И. Губерман*

----------

Joy (17.10.2010), Влад К (27.11.2013), Шавырин (17.10.2010)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

БГ очень уважаю, но то, что он поет последнее время несколько смущает. 
Слышали песню "вперед бодхисаттвы"? Может конечно я чего-то не понимаю и это у него стеб такой над кем-то, но...не знаю...

----------


## Aion

> Слышали песню "вперед бодхисаттвы"? Может конечно я чего-то не понимаю и это у него стеб такой над кем-то, но...не знаю...


Вообще-то эта песня Майка, она написана давненько и по-другому называется...

----------

Влад К (27.11.2013)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Вообще-то эта песня Майка, она написана давненько и по-другому называется...


да, но спел-то БГ

----------


## Tseten

Мне думается, что творчество БГ нужно воспринимать отдельно от БГ и того, что о БГ пишут .

----------

Влад К (27.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2010)

----------


## Aion

> да, но спел-то БГ


Здесь о том, как спел...

----------


## Аким Иваныч

Помнится, где-то в интервью БГ заявил нечто типа: "Я планирую вас учить крия-йоге, так как в России этого никто не знает".  
Странный чел. Что он имел в виду - я так и  не понял.

----------


## Zom

> При всем уважении к БГ и его музыке он любит то что мои друзья буддисты иначе как "шизотерика"не называют взять того же Саи бабу.


Это да, но одно только это не уменьшает мудрости человека. Если такое качество присутствует, то цепляние ослаблено. А у БГ оно точно ослаблено, не в пример многим буддистам.

----------

Joy (17.10.2010), Svarog (18.10.2010), Влад К (27.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2010)

----------


## Aion

БГ
Тайный Узбек

Мы держались так долго как только могли
Но туда и сюда и напрочь забыли pin-code
И теперь мы идём, не касаясь земли
И бьемся в стену, хотя с рожденья знаем, где вход
Но тяжелое время сомнений пришло и ушло
Рука славы сгорела, и пепел рассыпан, и смесь
Выпита. И тому, кто тут держит весло
Передайте, что Тайный Узбек уже здесь.

Три старухи в подвале, закутанные в тряпье
Но прядущие драгоценную нить
Знают как знает тот, кто пьет, опершись на копье
И как знают все те, кому нечем и незачем пить
Так раструбите на всю бесконечную степь
Сквозь горящий туман и мутно-зеленую взвесь
Добывающим уголь и нежно сажающим хлеб
Шепните, что Тайный Узбек уже здесь.

Он - не за, он - не против. Он занят Луной как Басе
Он не распоряжается ничей судьбой
Просто там, где он появляется, все
Происходит словно само собой
Так передайте всем тем, кто долго был выгнут дугой
Что нет смысла скрывать больше зависть, свинство и спесь
Бессмысленно делать вид, что ты кто-то другой
Когда Тайный Узбек уже здесь!

Даже если нам всем запереться в глухую тюрьму
Сжечь самолеты расформировать поезда
Это вовсе не помешает ему
Перебраться из там, где он есть, к нам сюда
Повторяю, что это не повод рыдать и кричать
Все останется точно таким как все есть
А те, кто знают в чем дело, знают и будут молчать
Потому что Тайный Узбек уже здесь.

----------

Влад К (27.11.2013)

----------


## Вангдраг

на картинке Тайный Узбек?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (03.04.2011), Артем Тараненко (03.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (03.04.2011)

----------


## Джыш

> на картинке Тайный Узбек?


Он что окаменел?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (03.04.2011)

----------


## Aion

> на картинке Тайный Узбек?


 Типа того.

----------

Pema Sonam (03.04.2011)

----------


## Рахель

*РПЦ прокляла Бориса Гребенщикова и собирается отлучить от церкви*

Миссионерский центр Русской православной церкви провел процесс над известным рок-музыкантом Борисом Гребенщиковым и предложил отлучить его от Церкви. Таких процессов не было в России сто лет, и последним, кого предали анафеме подобным образом, был писатель Лев Николаевич Толстой.

По мнению представителей Церкви, БГ виноват в оккультизме, экуменизме и отпадении от православия. Слушание было открытым, а вынести свой вердикт могли все желающие. Главными доказательствами того, что творчество и философия музыканта опасны для православия, служили его интервью и песни. Проанализировав эти материалы, присяжные пришли к выводу, что Борис Гребенщиков отпал от Церкви и проповедует религиозные учения, не относящиеся к христианству. 

http://www.newsru.com/religy/24feb2011/bg.html

----------


## Eternal Jew

Мда-а... (с) "Гомер, Мильтон... и Паниковский".

Хорошее сравнение - Толстой и Гребенщиков... Кстати, для последнего особого морального ущерба не будет, зато бесплатный PR - хоть залейся.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

У функционеров из РПЦ окончательно башню сносит

----------

Влад К (27.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.06.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Они за ректорат борятся.

----------


## Aion

> *РПЦ прокляла Бориса Гребенщикова и собирается отлучить от церкви*
> 
> Миссионерский центр Русской православной церкви провел процесс над известным рок-музыкантом Борисом Гребенщиковым и предложил отлучить его от Церкви. Таких процессов не было в России сто лет, и последним, кого предали анафеме подобным образом, был писатель Лев Николаевич Толстой.
> 
> По мнению представителей Церкви, БГ виноват в оккультизме, экуменизме и отпадении от православия. Слушание было открытым, а вынести свой вердикт могли все желающие. Главными доказательствами того, что творчество и философия музыканта опасны для православия, служили его интервью и песни. Проанализировав эти материалы, присяжные пришли к выводу, что Борис Гребенщиков отпал от Церкви и проповедует религиозные учения, не относящиеся к христианству. 
> 
> http://www.newsru.com/religy/24feb2011/bg.html


Несколькими днями позже появилась несколько иная информация:



> Недавно по интернету  прошла новость: православные активисты учинили «суд» над Борисом Гребенщиковым. И тут же ее бросились обсуждать блоггеры, юзеры и прочии «он-лайн товарищи». А на самом деле никакого суда не было: миссионерский отдел Тульской епархии просто провел ролевую игру, участники которой обсудили творчество рок-музыканта. По итогам игры состоялось голосование, в результате которого большинство участников заявило, что не считают музыканта православным. http://www.tsn-tv.ru/news/culture/24075/
>  История вызвала возмущение не только в блогосфере, но и внутри самой Церкви.  Защитники БГ согласны, что творчество Гребенщикова трудно оценивать однозначно. Можно ли осуждать кого-то за его духовные поиски? Ответ, который просится сам собой – конечно, нет. Но если этот человек влияет на других людей, особенно не утвердившихся в своей вере? Как определить ту меру ответственности, которую должен ощущать публичный деятель? Или может, совсем не нужно проводить аналогии с «властителями дум», которыми славились прошедшие века?
>  Иеромонах Димитрий Першин уверен, что нужно отличать "пространство художественного текста от реальности, в которой мы живем. Предполагать, что поэт должен озвучивать катехизис и именно эти вероучительные истины выискивать в его творчестве  <…> так же странно, как требовать, чтобы все слушали именно духовную музыку, а никак не светскую". 
> http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/dmpershin/
> Отца Димитрия Першина поддерживает игумен Сергий Рыбко: творчество БГ “заставило задуматься о смысле жизни и вере миллионы русских юношей и девушек… В итоге в православную церковь <…> пришли тысячи! И я знаю некоторых из них лично.” 
> http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/dmp...post153430296/
> 
> Православный «суд» над БГ


 :Cool:

----------

Mit (06.06.2011), Слава Эркин (05.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.06.2011)

----------


## Дондог

А Чинмой его пока не проклял?  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> А Чинмой его пока не проклял?


Так он же 11 октября 2007 умер... :EEK!:

----------

Дондог (07.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.06.2011)

----------


## Дондог

> Так он же 11 октября 2007 умер...


А-а. Не знал —не интересуюсь.

----------


## Ataly

Больше всего в статье понравился "вердикт". Чтобы однозначно отвечать на вопросы об оккультизме, нью-эйдже, тоталитарных сектах, надо самим в этом разбираться. А грехом в православии считается уже просто чтение или смотрение передач, рассуждения на эту тему, не то что знание самого предмета. А для служителя церкви тем более - отступ от основ. Так что "вердикт" данные товарищи вынесли прежде всего себе. 
И я думаю, что на самом деле ничего подобного не было на самом деле, и больше склоняюсь к версии о повышении рейтинга данным изданием публикованием такой статьи - обычный "маркетинговый" ход. Желтая пресса она на то и желтая пресса. Чем бы дитя не тешилось...

----------


## Aion

Борис Гребенщиков: «Я никогда в жизни не занимался сексом» 
Лидер группы «Аквариум» — о том, как сочетает православие и буддизм, зачем писал письмо в защиту Ходорковского, и о своём предстоящем исчезновении осенью.

----------

Дондог (27.06.2011), Шавырин (25.06.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Для меня песня "Назад в Архангельск" получилась как взгляд вокруг, как показания прибора, регистрирующего сейсмическую активность. Кто говорит, что сейчас не Средневековье?! Хотя я слышу в этой песне одно, а кто-то другой может услышать совсем другое; песня как зеркало, каждый слышит в ней свое. А само название лежало у меня в голове больше 30 лет, ждало своего часа.
> Крестным отцом этой версии является наш Шар. Мы сидели в студии, пили чай и слушали разную психоделическую музыку – и он вдруг сказал: "Архангельск" должен звучать вот так" - и открыл мне глаза. Так в ней появилось новое измерение: рояли, звучащие в другую сторону, и меллотроны. А на любимом австралийскими аборигенами инструменте диджериду играет удивительный мастер Сэнди Лоусон, которого и австралийцы признают мастером; когда-то он играл у Пейджа с Плантом. Так одна глушь дополнила другую.
> 
> *БГ*
> 
> Назад в Архангельск

----------

Николай Бе (23.09.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.09.2011), Шавырин (22.09.2011), Юй Кан (23.09.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

Интересно, слышал ли Борис Борисович когда-нибудь ревякинскую "Назад в подвалы"?
Обе, вроде бы, об одном, но на какие полюса разнесены!

----------

Влад К (27.11.2013)

----------


## Шавырин

> 


Вышел...http://aquarium.kroogi.com/ru/downlo...elsk-2011.html

----------

Юй Кан (24.09.2011)

----------


## Aion

> * Один мальчик по имени Бананан как-то сказал, что от вас сияние исходит. Я вчера проверял на концерте – и это действительно так! Подскажите, пожалуйста, как сделать так, чтобы ты светился?*
> 
> Поскольку сам я этого феномена никогда не наблюдал, то и советовать не могу. Но вообще – молитвы и пост, проверенные рецепты! А что каждый понимает под молитвой и постом, это его дело.
> По заветам историков и агрономов
> БГ о юбилее и трибьюте "Аквариума"

----------


## Eternal Jew

Мировой рекорд! Целых восемь(!) лет с момента начала этой темы (23.06.2004) поклонники своего "гуру" продолжают обсасывать "... интервью для журнала"  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (16.02.2012)

----------


## Sikorsky

Странно, что в этой теме никто не упомянул альбом "Аквариума" *Прибежище*.
http://musicmp3spb.org/album/pribezhishe.html
Или я что-то пропустил?

БГ вроде даже получал благословение на его запись от Тенга Ринпоче, Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче, Беру Кхъенце Ринпоче и Кела Чоклинга Ринпоче.

"Пусть всё, благо, собранное этим альбомом, будет посвящено долгой жизни всех учителей дхармы, непрерывающейся преемственности учений, дальнейшему распространению этих учений и миру в земле снегов и России". (БГ, 1998)

----------


## Ersh

На самом деле никто официально Толстого анафеме не подвергал. Было определение Священного Синода от 20-23 февраля 1901 года №557, где говорилось об "отпадении" графа от церкви. Ни об анафеме ни об отлучении от церкви речи не шло.

----------

Пема Ванчук (05.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> На самом деле никто официально Толстого анафеме не подвергал. Было определение Священного Синода от 20-23 февраля 1901 года №557, где говорилось об "отпадении" графа от церкви. Ни об анафеме ни об отлучении от церкви речи не шло.


Т.е. граф сам отпал?

----------


## Ersh

> Т.е. граф сам отпал?


Да. Синод дипломатично констатировал лишь этот факт.
Ни обряда предания анафеме, ни документа об отлучении от церкви не было.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Да. Синод дипломатично констатировал лишь этот факт.
> Ни обряда предания анафеме, ни документа об отлучении от церкви не было.


Какая демократия....

----------

Сауди (05.07.2012)

----------


## Aion

«Существование в новостном поле мне представляется безнравственным»
Борис Гребенщиков дал последнее интервью

----------

Фил (22.03.2013), Шавырин (21.03.2013), Юй Кан (21.03.2013)

----------


## Шавырин

"Собчак живьём: Борис Гребенщиков" (21.03.2013 год).

http://tvrain.ru/articles/boris_greb...itsiju-339267/

----------

AndyZ (22.03.2013), Влад К (27.11.2013)

----------


## Юань Дин

> "Собчак живьём: Борис Гребенщиков" (21.03.2013 год).
> 
> http://tvrain.ru/articles/boris_greb...itsiju-339267/


-Ваша мысль и это представление о мире, согласитесь, все таки несколько абстрактно.
-По-моему, абсолютно конкретно.

Борис Борисыч душка.

----------


## Фил

> «Существование в новостном поле мне представляется безнравственным»
> Борис Гребенщиков дал последнее интервью


Ну наконец-то! 
Только что-то мне кажется это "прощальный концерт Аллы Пугачёвой".

----------

Aion (23.03.2013), Алик (27.11.2013)

----------


## Aion

Борис Гребенщиков выпустил песню о губернаторе

----------

Tong Po (06.09.2013), Влад К (27.11.2013), Паня (27.11.2013)

----------


## Aion

БГ отметил 60-летие новым синглом и альбомом

----------

AndyZ (27.11.2013), Vladiimir (27.11.2013), Паня (27.11.2013), Шавырин (27.11.2013), Юй Кан (27.11.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи



----------

Aion (27.11.2013), AndyZ (27.11.2013), Влад К (27.11.2013), Кузьмич (03.11.2014), Паня (27.11.2013), Шавырин (27.11.2013)

----------


## Влад К

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InXsMxLwPlI

----------

Pema Sonam (27.11.2013)

----------


## Влад К

> 


Не понимаю таких людей. ИМХО,Б.Г. лучше слушать дома, а не на концерте, где за спиной раздаются подобные визжания.

----------


## Шавырин

> 


В последние годы " Человек из Кемерова" в тренде.

П.С. А рисунок Ersh(a) , кстати  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (28.11.2013), AndyZ (27.11.2013), Паня (28.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.11.2013)

----------


## Паня

> П.С. А рисунок Ersh(a) , кстати


Ersh художник?

----------


## Шавырин

> Ersh художник?


Только тссс ... :Wink:

----------


## Шавырин

«Аквариум» — «Соль» (2014) — новый альбом «Аквариума»

http://golubchikav.ru/2014/10/akvari...bom-akvariuma/

----------

Aion (04.11.2014), AndyZ (03.11.2014), Иван (04.11.2014), Кузьмич (08.11.2014), Паня (03.11.2014), Юань Дин (03.11.2014), Юй Кан (03.11.2014)

----------


## Антон Федотов

> «Аквариум» — «Соль» (2014) — новый альбом «Аквариума»
> 
> http://golubchikav.ru/2014/10/akvari...bom-akvariuma/


Да... но при всей красоте, при всей наполненности, при всём составе музыкантов (Иэн Андерсон в Аквариуме! Кто бы такое представил себе в 80-е?) Я вряд ли буду часто слушать этот альбом. Мне казалось всегда, что БГ как то старается пребывать за пределами всего этого бардака из телевизора, и даже все его "социальные" песни как правило имели "второй план" который выводил их "за"... Есть этот второй план и в песнях с нового альбома, но проблема в том, что он почти теряется за печальным, и даже тяжёлым первым планом. Я не думаю, что БГ сделал это специально. Просто как поэт он чувствует то, что его окружает, и это отражается в песнях. Он бы и рад наверно петь о свете, но тяжело ему это сейчас почему-то. Потому и выходит что "любовь во время войны"... Но за "Ветку" можно всё простить. Но в итоге я пока отложил её в плейлист "любимых песен", чтобы слушать отдельно от стального альбома.

----------


## Кузьмич

> «Аквариум» — «Соль» (2014) — новый альбом «Аквариума»
> 
> http://golubchikav.ru/2014/10/akvari...bom-akvariuma/


"Сколько мы не пели – все равно, что молчали.
Поэтому мертвой стала наша святая вода."

Вот в чем соль! К сожалению... 
 Похоже, лучшим для меня навсегда останется "Равноденствие" 87-го...   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment: 

(А мож я не расслышал зараз. Вот прямо сейчас попробую еще, потому, что притяжение таки есть.)

----------

Нико (09.11.2014)

----------


## Тензин Таши

Только что пришел с концерта БГ и Аквариума. Концерт длился более 3х часов! Великолепно. Сначала была почти вся "Соль" а потом уже и "песни разныых лет".

----------

Aion (09.11.2014), Алик (09.11.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Только что пришел с концерта БГ и Аквариума. Концерт длился более 3х часов! Великолепно. Сначала была почти вся "Соль" а потом уже и "песни разныых лет".


Можете объяснить тогда в чем его феномен?Хотя бы в двух словах. Для меня останется,  наверное, навсегда загадкой его популярность .  Я была даже на концерте в 90-ые . И то самое неловкое чувство, когда все хлопают в экстазе, а ты как дура стоишь .  Какую песню послушать чтобы притяжение появилось, а то у меня обратная реакция почему-то. Даже неудобно перед метром. Наверняка что-то есть ведь в его творениях, если столько поклонников. Всегда этот вопрос интересовал.

----------

Фил (09.11.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

Конкретно -- Альбине! : )

----------

Альбина (09.11.2014)

----------


## sergey

> Можете объяснить тогда в чем его феномен?Хотя бы в двух словах. Для меня останется,  наверное, навсегда загадкой его популярность .  Я была даже на концерте в 90-ые .


Я впервые услышал песни Гребенщикова и Аквариума наверное в 1982, а на концерте побывал (он приезжал к нам в институт) в 1983. Тогда это было непохоже ни на кого другого: в общем для русского рока неплохая, мелодичная музыка, хорошие музыканты, всё талантливо - у них же и саксофон был периодически и виолончель и вообще разные хорошие музыканты с ними играли, Курехин например. А в отношении слов, опять же, очень талантливо, плюс в его текстах был тот культурный бекграунд, который был в те времена популярным (относительно конечно) - Дао де Цзин и буддизм, Бодхидхарма и христианство, Аполлинер и Weather report и т.д. У него тексты очень насыщены цитатами, культурными реминисценциями. Это с одной стороны как бы наполняло текст чем-то, с другой стороны все станвилось несколько книжным. Если сравнить с Майком Науменко - не по масштабу, не "кто лучше", просто я например их услышал в одно лето - в 1982 и даже у Майка на одном альбоме Гребенщиков играл кажется, то у Майка, на мой взгляд, больше было про саму жизнь и несмотря на всю корявость, это задевало, а у Гребещикова в какой-то степени восприятие мира - через призму культуры. 
Но он пел о нашей жизни и его песни касаются чего-то. 
Потом очень многие, осознанно или нет, позаимствовали что-то у Гребенщикова, в стиле его текстов. Ну и потом за годы творчества все же он и другие люди, с кем он пел и играл, написали большое количество хороших песен.
Позже я лично к Гребенщикову слегка охладел, в общем более равнодушен к его творчеству, в частности к этой игре именами, цитатами, на мой взгляд не всегда к месту и игриво он использует какие-то христианские имена и другие реперные точки. Еще, наверное у него есть толика цинизма, которая тоже дает свой шарм, такая приправа. Ну не знаю, вот удается ему как-то создавать классные вещи из всего этого. Ну, тот же человек из Кемерова, или марш священных коров.

----------

Aion (09.11.2014), Альбина (09.11.2014), Паня (10.11.2014), Сергей Ч (09.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2014)

----------


## Aion

С творчеством БГ познакомился поздно, в середине 80-х, но каждую песню подолгу обсуждали в узком кругу, искали (и находили, конечно) скрытые смыслы... Сейчас к творчеству Борис Борисыча отношусь спокойно. Много воды, увы... :Cool:

----------

sergey (09.11.2014), Альбина (09.11.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Можете объяснить тогда в чем его феномен?Хотя бы в двух словах. Для меня останется,  наверное, навсегда загадкой его популярность .  Я была даже на концерте в 90-ые . И то самое неловкое чувство, когда все хлопают в экстазе, а ты как дура стоишь .  Какую песню послушать чтобы притяжение появилось, а то у меня обратная реакция почему-то. Даже неудобно перед метром. Наверняка что-то есть ведь в его творениях, если столько поклонников. Всегда этот вопрос интересовал.


На мой взгляд, БГ - это человек с гитарой, читающий свои стихи под музыку Вам и только Вам. Здесь даже какая-то интимность есть. 
P.S./ Песни Владимира Высоцкого тоже воспринимаются  только в авторском исполнении и под гитару. (Имхо).

----------

Альбина (09.11.2014)

----------


## Фил

> На мой взгляд, БГ - это человек с гитарой, читающий свои стихи под музыку Вам и только Вам. Здесь даже какая-то интимность есть. 
> P.S./ Песни Владимира Высоцкого тоже воспринимаются  только в авторском исполнении и под гитару. (Имхо).


На мой взгляд Высоцкий был честен и стихи у него "писались сами".
А БГ свои песни - выдумывает.

----------

Алик (09.11.2014), Альбина (09.11.2014)

----------


## Алик

> На мой взгляд Высоцкий был честен и стихи у него "писались сами".
> А БГ свои песни - выдумывает.


Сейчас вспоминаю :  с гитарой в обнимку был класса с пятого, репертуар был типичный для 70-х - блатняк, Высоцкий , Машина времени, Песняры, Биттлз, попса тогдашняя. В 80-х прибавился русский рок, итальянцы, свои песни, а вот Гребенщикова точно не пел - ни одной песни. При том, что слушал и знал его песни. А вот петь не получалось - хоть тресни.  :Smilie:  Почему - даже не задумывался, теперь думаю: может на святое рот не открывался?  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (10.11.2014), Фил (09.11.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> На мой взгляд Высоцкий был честен и стихи у него "писались сами".
> А БГ свои песни - выдумывает.


Я всегда считала, что песню Вертинского "Моя звезда" [или "Среди с миров" я так и не поняла как правильно она называется] Гребенщиков поет лучше Высоцкого.
А щас послушала, блеет как козлик. Выбираю Высоцкого)) Свободно))

----------

Фил (09.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> На мой взгляд Высоцкий был честен и стихи у него "писались сами".
> А БГ свои песни - выдумывает.


Зряшное, по мне, противопоставление.
Всё, что есть общего у Высоцкого и БГ, это то, что оба -- авторы-исполнители, тексты которых, на мой взгляд, читать с листа (т.е. без авт. муз. сопровождения)... некомфортно, даже для любителя их творчества. Бардовская, если угодно, поэзия...
Остальное же -- разное: от жанра до сценического образа, в котором БГ, при всех его многих достоинствах (включая иронию) куда игривее/кокетливее.
Ну, и время, конечно, другое: полтора десятка лет разницы по возрасту -- другие песни.

И уж если что нечестно, так это ставить кого-то в позицию априори проигрышную: рядом с Высоцким. : )

----------

Сергей Ч (09.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> На мой взгляд, БГ - это человек с гитарой, читающий свои стихи под музыку Вам и только Вам. Здесь даже какая-то интимность есть. 
> P.S./ Песни Владимира Высоцкого тоже воспринимаются  только в авторском исполнении и под гитару. (Имхо).


Я тоже,как ни странно когда писала вопрос в теме сравнила БГ с Высоцким.У меня со вторым интимность полная-виден человек насквозь,особенно боль.А с Б.Г. нет близости-кто передо мной -понять не могу,ни внутри он какой, ни снаружи.))Может он не мне все-таки поет,а себе?

----------

Алик (10.11.2014), Фил (10.11.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Можете объяснить тогда в чем его феномен?.Хотябы в двух словах.


Все просто, его феномен (если таковой вообще имеется) в тех, кто его слушает.)
Песни "Аквариума" не столько для понимания, сколько для инициирования каких-то своих чувств, переживаний, воспоминаний, мироощущения и т.д. Следовательно, попытки объяснить песни БГ другому человеку, которого они еще не зацепили и не протащили, обречены на провал.) имхо

----------

Алик (10.11.2014), Альбина (10.11.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

Да, ещё одна разница, какую понял сегодня, потому как раньше не приходило в голову даже сопоставлять: Высоцкий писал и пел сердцем (раздираемый страстями), а БГ -- от ума, интеллекта, начитанности и т.д. Но это не вопрос честности, а просто такой факт.
С другой стороны -- и у БГ есть несомненно ве-ли-ки-е : ) песни: "Поколение дворников", "Бурлак", "Серебро Господа", "Кони беспредела" (ср. с "Кони привередливые" и "Очи чёрные" Высоцкого?)...
И, наконец, замечательная "реверсивная" фраза из ещё одной замечательно баллады БГ: "Теперь нас может спасти только сердце, потому что нас уже не спас ум". : )

----------

Neroli (09.11.2014), Сергей Ч (10.11.2014), Федор Ф (19.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

И -- как бы на полях.
Лауреат премии им. Владимира Высоцкого "Своя колея" 2003 г.: Гребенщиков, Борис Борисович — музыкант — За органичное единство в творчестве, безукоризненный поэтический вкус, чувство юмора, благородство мысли и мелодическое разнообразие, за расширение привычных рамок.

(_«Своя колея» — ежегодная (с 1997 г.) премия, вручаемая людям, которые не изменяют своим убеждениям, кому сегодня, возможно, захотел бы посвятить песню В. Высоцкий, людям, чья жизнь и творчество созвучны темам его поэзии. «Это не премия за достижение в области литературы и искусства, — отмечает Людмила Абрамова (бывшая жена Высоцкого). — Главным критерием для нас в определении лауреатов были люди, способные твердо следовать в жизни своей колее, несмотря ни на какие препятствия и повороты судьбы»._)

----------

Алик (10.11.2014), Федор Ф (19.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> С другой стороны -- и у БГ есть несомненно ве-ли-ки-е : ) песни: "Поколение дворников", "Бурлак", "Серебро Господа", "Кони беспредела")...


Я все лето в деревне "Русский альбом" слушал.)

----------


## Альбина

> Конкретно -- Альбине! : )[videhttp://m.youtube.com/watch?v=e1YVEjCRMx4o]http://m.youtube.cohttp://m.youtube.com/watch?v=e1YVEjCRMx4m/watch?v=e1YVEjCRMx4[/video]


))
.
Юй Кан.Спасибо вам большущее,конечно-но .не знаю что и сказать (в голове -хулиганство одно....можно я буду дальше печально стоять на каблуках?)) Пусть уж тогда обличает,http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=e1YVEjCRMx4чем поучает.)это как-то от души у него хоть  идет и по-естественнее,чем концепция "бабья доля"))..Вот-нашла песню-живнько так и текст норм. можно Вообщем , рок-н-ролл жив,слава Б.Г.(у). Песня-Вам .

----------

Алик (10.11.2014), Сергей Ч (10.11.2014), Юй Кан (10.11.2014)

----------


## Поляков

> А вот петь не получалось - хоть тресни.


По утрам последнюю неделю пою про "я уезжаю в деревню, чтобы стать ближе к земле". Поднимает настроение почему-то )

----------

Vladiimir (10.11.2014), Алик (10.11.2014), Сергей Ч (11.11.2014)

----------


## Гханта

> Странно, что в этой теме никто не упомянул альбом "Аквариума" *Прибежище*.
> http://musicmp3spb.org/album/pribezhishe.html
> Или я что-то пропустил?
> 
> БГ вроде даже получал благословение на его запись от Тенга Ринпоче, Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче, Беру Кхъенце Ринпоче и Кела Чоклинга Ринпоче.
> 
> "Пусть всё, благо, собранное этим альбомом, будет посвящено долгой жизни всех учителей дхармы, непрерывающейся преемственности учений, дальнейшему распространению этих учений и миру в земле снегов и России". (БГ, 1998)


Творение сие создание при непосредственном участии Габриеллы Рот, известная в народе  как «городской шаман. Так что работа спорная на мой взгляд, хоть и намерения похвальны!

----------

Нико (25.12.2014)

----------


## sergey

Дело мастера Бо (альбом "День серебра", 1984 ).

----------


## Aion

Рождественская открытка от БГ:

----------

Hang Gahm (25.12.2014), Lanky (31.12.2014), Гханта (26.12.2014), Нико (25.12.2014), Юй Кан (25.12.2014)

----------

